
Here’s why Europe can’t police terrorism very well - mathattack
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/monkey-cage/wp/2016/03/22/heres-why-europe-cant-police-terrorism-very-well/
======
herbst
they make it sound like individual sovereignty is a bad thing and not one of
the most worthy things we have in europe

